# Net neutrality is DEAD



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

3 out of 5 federal regulators voted Thursday to hand control of the future of the Internet to cable and telecommunication companies, giving them powers to speed up service for websites they favor or slow down others.

As proposed this summer, the US Federal Communications Commission (FCC) has rolled back Net Neutrality rules that require Internet Service Providers (ISPs) to treat all services and websites on the Internet equally and prohibit them from blocking sites or charging for higher-quality service.

This action repeals the FCC's 2015 Open Internet Order decision taken during the Obama administration.


https://thehackernews.com/2017/12/fcc-net-neutrality-rules.html


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What more would you expect with a businessman at the helm of the US?? Not only that, all three branches of our government are controlled by the Republican party.....we're doomed. The 3 aye votes were partisan along party lines. 

Republicans = Ferengi


----------

